# 24 & ALIAS seaon finales overlap!



## zaucha (Apr 26, 2003)

The series finale of Alias will be shown on _Monday_ May 22 from 9-11pm. This conflicts with the season finale of 24 which runs from 8-10pm.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Not to mention CSI: Miami and Medium.

The people at ABC are just plain morons.

This where having three TiVo's with four total tuners comes in handy.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I know people hate to hear this.... But thank goodness for my DirecTivo!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

YES. It worked out perfect for my HDTiVos. One unit has the season passes for 24 and Alias and the other has the SP for Medium and CSI Miami. Even with those two I have to sometimes use my third HDTIvo when I have a 5th or 6th HD program on I need to record.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeah, no problem here either: Medium doesn't start until 24 is over, and Alias is on the other tuner. Everyone wins.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

No problems here either, except which to watch live (if any). I don't watch Medium or any of the CSIs.

Funny looking at my ToDo list. Pretty much everything is done after the 24/Alias finales on Monday.


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

There are two new episodes of Old Christine that night as well and the second one creates a three way conflict at 9:30 between it and 24 and Alias.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the libs at ABC did that to draw people away from 24. Well it's not working for me!


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> No problems here either, except which to watch live (if any). I don't watch Medium or any of the CSIs.
> 
> Funny looking at my ToDo list. Pretty much everything is done after the 24/Alias finales on Monday.


Yeah, mine looks like the networks cancelled everything but cooking shows, _Modern Marvels_ and _Jeopardy._


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

No problem for me, don't watch Alias


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

The networks are all in league to sell more Dual Tuner Tivos 

Seriously, what's the deal with EVERY NETWORK scheduling their good shows opposite each other? It's like there are some entire days with nothing on, but then three networks have to put good shows on in the exact time slot. 

What really stinks is when a network puts a really promising new show up against a juggernaut that's going to kill it no matter how good it is. Do they not get that?


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

Obviously the 2-hour Alias finale was bumped from Wednesday to make room for the 2-hour Lost finale, but it's hard to believe that the ABC execs actually think that anyone who is watching the 2-hour 24 finale would switch away to watch Alias. I guess they figure anybody who watches both will record one of them (they did give plenty of notice for the recorders). If they had put Alias on Tuesday and put that Stephen King thing on Monday, maybe they think people might actually watch just 24 and not even bother to record the King show. After many years of trying to figuring out people's watching habits, now they have to start trying to figure out people's recording habits.


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

My kingdom for a series 3.

/single tuner standalone series 2 tivo
/no matter, I was close to dropping Alias 1/2 way through this season


----------



## rweiss (Jan 3, 2005)

Well, I didn't find this part of the forum until too late. I didn't realize Alias and 24 were both scheduled on Monday and as a result, I didn't get 24. (Alias was set above it in my Season Pass.) How long do I have to wait to see the finale of 24? Any way to get a copy of it?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Try a Torrent search. http://isohunt.com/stats.php?mode=btSites

It will show up when you search for 24.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

More reason we all need dual tuners 

I lost power and lost the Lost finale last night! Guess I'll finally have a reason to use the stupid iTunes store


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

More reason we all need a UPS!


----------



## smith1190 (Dec 19, 2004)

rweiss said:


> Well, I didn't find this part of the forum until too late. I didn't realize Alias and 24 were both scheduled on Monday and as a result, I didn't get 24. (Alias was set above it in my Season Pass.) How long do I have to wait to see the finale of 24? Any way to get a copy of it?


I read in TV Guide recently that MySpace.com had a deal with 24 to make the episodes available for free. But there are probably ads that you are not able to fast-forward through. That's what abc.com is doing, but it's worth it to be able to see their shows for free if I missed something. I don't have the exact URL for 24 and MySpace, but just google those terms, and I'm sure you'll find it. You can also search for the article at tvguide.com

Good luck,
Fiona


----------



## rweiss (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion. I Googled as you suggested and found lots of references to the fact the MySpace is going to sell episodes of 24 for $1.99. They plan to offer a couple episodes for free (probably to get some interest generated) but will sell the episodes. 

Today I found the 24 site announce that the entire season would be run again, 2 episodes a week, starting in June. Guess I'll shell out $4 if I don't want to wait until August to see the finale.


----------



## TiVoDan (Jun 2, 2002)

rweiss said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I Googled as you suggested and found lots of references to the fact the MySpace is going to sell episodes of 24 for $1.99. They plan to offer a couple episodes for free (probably to get some interest generated) but will sell the episodes.
> 
> Today I found the 24 site announce that the entire season would be run again, 2 episodes a week, starting in June. Guess I'll shell out $4 if I don't want to wait until August to see the finale.


Or you can download it with bitttorrent.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for that ABC info! I guess I can use that to watch the last episode of Lost (my power was out  ). I guess it's the full two hours.


----------

